# LET throwing 502's?



## RLT (Mar 3, 2015)

Anyone else seeing this? It's been going on all morning for me.

Guess the cluster is in a cluster.


----------



## drmike (Mar 3, 2015)

Maybe they migrated to goodhosting


----------



## drmike (Mar 3, 2015)

Or perhaps they are all on vacation together... DUN DUN DUN

Pretty big thing with all those people and moderators and cha ching to just be down.  Happens though.


----------



## spammy (Mar 3, 2015)

I am pretty sure when things like this happen on LET they will normally blame DDOS for it.

However I thought CC already have DDOS protection, can't they just put LET on a DDOS-protected IP?


----------



## mojeda (Mar 3, 2015)

spammy said:


> I am pretty sure when things like this happen on LET they will normally blame DDOS for it.
> 
> However I thought CC already have DDOS protection, can't they just put LET on a DDOS-protected IP?


"DDOS Protection"


----------



## spammy (Mar 3, 2015)

mojeda said:


> "DDOS Protection"


Obviously that is if you give them the benefit of doubt...but hey, I thought we are all trustworthy here


----------



## mojeda (Mar 3, 2015)

spammy said:


> Obviously that is if you give them the benefit of doubt...but hey, I thought we are all trustworthy here


I guess that's why companies like CC or GVH are either banned here, or not here at all.


----------



## drmike (Mar 3, 2015)

Some of the LE* crew is here.   Moderators.

Biloh reads vpsB all the time.


----------



## mojeda (Mar 3, 2015)

drmike said:


> Some of the LE* crew is here.   Moderators.
> 
> Biloh reads vpsB all the time.


I guess I stand corrected. I knew some of the moderators of LE* were here but I was mainly referring to CC.


----------



## MannDude (Mar 3, 2015)

Every site has errors from time to time. We have our own occasionally as do they. Hard to say what the cause is but I'm sure someone is aware and taking care of what needs to be done.


----------



## Lee (Mar 3, 2015)

It was me that did it.  I seen how quiet things were over here so caused a cluster error so that VPSB would get some extra traffic.  No thanks required.  I am here for you guys.


----------



## DomainBop (Mar 3, 2015)

waah, waah, LET isn't working, boo hoo. Can't you people even go a few hours without your day care fix???

Here, this should hold you over until the kids at LET are back.  A video tour of the ColoCrossing offices:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FupF4Qh5Bw8


----------



## RLT (Mar 3, 2015)

Lol I just wanted to use the cluster is a cluster line.


----------



## notFound (Mar 3, 2015)

drmike said:


> Some of the LE* crew is here.   Moderators.
> 
> Biloh reads vpsB all the time.


I'm not a mod anymore, but I know that neither moderators nor even Maarten have control over server issues. That's all the CC guys only.


----------



## drmike (Mar 3, 2015)

DomainBop said:


> waah, waah, LET isn't working, boo hoo. Can't you people even go a few hours without your day care fix???
> 
> Here, this should hold you over until the kids at LET are back.  A video tour of the ColoCrossing offices:


That's funny.... But more funny is YouTube's recommendations:

Up Next



Gypsy Child Thieves Documentary (Full Documentary)by Documentary Park42,449 views


----------



## drmike (Mar 3, 2015)

Then two videos down = a car wrecked, upside down on its hood...

South Buffalo Auto Parts Buffalo NY 14210by LocalEdge VideosOne6 views

then a few down:

Understanding the Diagnosis of Autism Spectrum Disorder - Real Life Tips for Kids With Autismby Children's Specialized Hospital3,661 views

[SIZE=13.63636302948px]Seems like Google has them all figured out.[/SIZE]


----------



## Chatahooch (Mar 3, 2015)

What is LET?


----------



## Lee (Mar 3, 2015)

Chatahooch said:


> What is LET?


Good question.


----------



## spammy (Mar 3, 2015)

Chatahooch said:


> What is LET?



Assuming you are not being sacarstic...LET = LowEndTalk, which is the forum for LowEndBox which is like the first ever blog for LEBs (and the reason why LEBs are called LEBs  )


----------



## DomainBop (Mar 3, 2015)

~Lee~ said:


> Good question.


According to  a Google search for LET...http://tr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Let

^^ Google's wonderful geolocation decided today that my RamNode NYC VPN IP is in Turkey.  It can't make up its mind on my Iniz NYC VPN IP either: Los Angeles, Toronto, and for a few weeks Hong Kong.  Never NYC though.


----------



## Chatahooch (Mar 3, 2015)

DomainBop said:


> According to  a Google search for LET...http://tr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Let
> 
> ^^ Google's wonderful geolocation decided today that my RamNode NYC VPN IP is in Turkey.  It can't make up its mind on my Iniz NYC VPN IP either: Los Angeles, Toronto, and for a few weeks Hong Kong.  Never NYC though.


Basically your saying your VPN is a slut than.


----------



## spammy (Mar 3, 2015)

DomainBop said:


> According to  a Google search for LET...http://tr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Let
> 
> ^^ Google's wonderful geolocation decided today that my RamNode NYC VPN IP is in Turkey.  It can't make up its mind on my Iniz NYC VPN IP either: Los Angeles, Toronto, and for a few weeks Hong Kong.  Never NYC though.


Why you need VPN for wikipedia?


----------



## William (Mar 3, 2015)

Why would you disconnect your VPN to visit Wikipedia/$othersite?


----------



## spammy (Mar 3, 2015)

William said:


> Why would you disconnect your VPN to visit Wikipedia/$othersite?


But why would you connect your VPN to view the outside world in general?


----------



## drmike (Mar 3, 2015)

spammy said:


> But why would you connect your VPN to view the outside world in general?


Same reason why you need a condom when dealing with other folks in intimate manners.


----------



## DomainBop (Mar 3, 2015)

spammy said:


> But why would you connect your VPN to view the outside world in general?


Increased data security when working, i.e. accessing servers, company Intranet, etc  (_not anonymity because a VPN doesn't really provide anonymity_) is my primary reason to use a VPN.


----------

